
Show HN: Krew.io - m0dE
http://www.krew.io
======
ldjb
Just had a rather fun game. I enjoyed the team element and the graphical
style.

A couple of suggestions: It wasn't always easy to tell which cannon I was
controlling. Sure, it's the one in the centre of the screen and moves when you
press the movement keys, but it's not so straightforward when there are many
cannons huddled up together. Perhaps the player's cannon could be a different
colour?

I also couldn't tell what the role of the captain was. Are they simply the
highest-scoring player on the boat, or do they have additional abilities? It
might be helpful to have some clarification.

It would also be nice to have a separate button on the keyboard for firing the
cannon. Clicking on a laptop touchpad can be a bit iffy when gaming.

Now I think I shall give it another play…

~~~
m0dE
Thanks for trying & feedback! A lot of good pointers there...

------
m0dE
any feedback would be appreciated! <3

------
unfathomable
This was really fun but the cannon ball needs more reach and you could
increase the cool down (add a graphic bar) so it's more about skillful aim
shots instead of masses of balls. Which would help performance and make it
more challenging!

~~~
m0dE
glad to hear you had fun! :D

